# The 'Lumber Maker' Milling Spruce (pics)



## duffontap (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a 28" Sitka Spruce blow-down that my pastor and I milled this afternoon. We had a big storm come through the North Oregon Coast a few weeks ago so there are lots of these logs around and landowners are getting generous with them. We made up a couple quarter-sawn 3x6's 20' long that I hope to use for a canoe building project. 

I used my 272xp, 32" Oregon bar, Carlton ripping chain, and the $20 'Lumber Maker' from Harbor Freight. I hope that 'tool' will be replace soon with something that actually works but, needless to say, it paid for itself and then some in one rainy afternoon. 

J. D.


----------



## BobL (Jan 4, 2008)

JD - nice pics - except both of them gave my back and knees a bit of twinge. 

It's probably because I just a old codger but think about getting at least one end of the log up off the ground just a ft or 2. Think of it as an investment in keeping you milling for longer.

Log looks nice an clean - do you have a pic of the boards?

Cheers


----------



## spencer13cat (Jan 4, 2008)

In pic 2 you should have said.............. after you ran out of gas you decided to finish by turning the chain by hand:monkey:


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 4, 2008)

*sitka spruce.....*

As someone into aviation and building planes I am jealous. Free sitka spruce. I wish. Nice logs. I used to build kayaks too ... nice wood....


----------



## duffontap (Jan 4, 2008)

spencer13cat said:


> In pic 2 you should have said.............. after you ran out of gas you decided to finish by turning the chain by hand:monkey:



Ha, ha. Actually, I thought it would be appropriate to show a pic of what you have to do every 90 seconds while using those $20 chainsaw mills--tightening three set screws. Grrrrr. Mini-Mill, here I come!

Bob--I don't have any pics of the finished product but I should be able to take some soon.

J. D.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 4, 2008)

BobL said:


> JD - nice pics - except both of them gave my back and knees a bit of twinge.
> 
> It's probably because I just a old codger but think about getting at least one end of the log up off the ground just a ft or 2. Think of it as an investment in keeping you milling for longer.
> 
> ...




My thoughts exactly... I'm jealous of your FREE Sitka spruce though. Gosh my knees are aching just watching you do that. 

Yeah can't beat the price of your mill can ya. Good job of taking advantage of resources free for the taking. 

Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## duffontap (Jan 4, 2008)

If you guys look at the top pic you'll see a yellow tether running along the 2x4. My buddy was pulling the mill through for me. It helped me concentrate on keeping the angles right. Those little mills keep you cutting straight but they don't keep the angles square. 

I'm not sure I'm set up to move a 20' section of log that big off the ground to comfortable milling height. Perhaps, I just don't know how to use what I've got?

J. D.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 4, 2008)

duffontap said:


> ...I'm not sure I'm set up to move a 20' section of log that big off the ground to comfortable milling height. Perhaps, I just don't know how to use what I've got?...



Lightweight floor jack... saves your back and knees in case you still wanna be milling when you're as ancient as that log you are showing us.


----------



## duffontap (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, I just lack basic ingenuity from time to time.  

J. D.


----------



## spencer13cat (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought one of the cheap 20 or 30 dollar floor jacks in it's own case. Easy to move, and a piece of 3/4" plywood as a base so it doesn't bury itself in the mud. It works great. The most common question I get from neighbors is "how did you get that log in the back of your truck?" 
Answer>>>>Wrecking bar, Can't Hook, Floor Jack, Get it up on larger pieces of wood until one end is at tailgate level and either with the help of a tractor or in some cases at someone's house with no equipment to assist I lift the back end the last foot or so and shove it in.


----------

